# Boss Giga Delay DD-20 power adapter?



## Deviation (Apr 5, 2008)

Do I have to use a boss power adapter for this unit or will any power adapter do? I have a universal one and I don't know how to set the polarity on it (whether the tip should be positive or negative). Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I think you need a PS with at least 200ma. I use a dedicated PS. I tried it with a DC Brick but I think that there weren't enough ma to power the unit properly. 

Forgot you other question. I believe it is a negative tip, standard Boss style. And no you don't need a "Boss" power supply, just a good one. I've used all kinds of different power supplies from old printer to cell phones. Some work well some don't. I currently have a Hewlett Packard printer power supply running my DD-20. Works great.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, for power supplies you need to look at three things. The voltage, the milliamps and the polarity. The wrong polarity can sometimes kill a pedal. It will be either center positive or center negative. Match it to the little diagram on your pedal. The voltage needs to match (usually 9 volts) and the milliamps is how much the pedal needs to "draw." Too many is OK, to few won't work. But, "boss types" are pretty generic.

Matt


----------

